# Ferret nation



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got a ferret nation cage, can you guys post pics of your ferret nation(or critter nation) cages for some ideas and inspiration of what to do for mine? It's for the boys, so I'm trying to stay away from pink lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a ferret nation that I LOVE!!! I had 3 ferrets in the past and the cage was wonderful for them. After they passed it was in storage for a while and when I got my rats in Sept I pulled it out of the basement. My cage is almost 10 years old and dinged up a bit but still works great!! it is super simple to clean and my boys LOVE it! so much room for them to run around and so many possibilities for decorating it! I love that you can separate the top and bottom... that function saved me when Oliver and Max started fighting!! I hope you LOVE your cage as much as I love mine! Here are some pics to give you some ideas. I have taken a liking to hanging boxes around thier cage. they love hanging out in them! I also use old shirts as makeshift ramps and shelves. GOOD LUCK Muttleycrew! keep us posted about your new cage! I would love to see pics when you get it together. Get creative with it and have FUN 
These pics are older. I cleaned their cage 2 days ago and took pics but haven't uploaded them yet. I will post the most recent cage set up tonight hopefully.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are the newest cage pics.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I love it!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Snutting I love that banana hammock XD I wish I could get a ferret nation or critter nation lol but I'm too broke haha


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

The banana hammock is fantastic xD 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!! I spent almost $25 on that banana hammock!! and the boys dont even like it. Sometimes they adventure into it but they never sleep in it. Ive pretty much given up in hammocks for a while... but i keep it in there with hopes of them changing their minds about it lol. I dont think they like the feeling of hanging. They love the sputnik and the hanging exercise ball though!


----------



## Delphine du Ponant (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello,


in France, the most popular cage for rodents is the "Royal suite" by Savic. That looks like the Critter nation but in dark blue.
This is my own : (For boys too but I like pink  )


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

HelloClarice said:


> Snutting I love that banana hammock XD I wish I could get a ferret nation or critter nation lol but I'm too broke haha


i just bought a cage very similar to the ferret/critter nation. Only differences are its slightly smaller and only one side of the cage opens but its half the price! http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000QFMYWQIt's the broke mans critter nation.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

This was my DFN - 4 girls top, 2 boys bottom! Even the crazy pink half may give you layout ideas


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a double critter nation. Its the best cage ever!! Cleaning is soooooo much easier. Well worth the money and my 2 girls love it. 

Here is my review on the cage. http://youtu.be/ctBkjRfBLlw Its pretty bare right now since it was cleaning day and I also recently got 2 more adult females that are housed in a different cage (an all living things cage that is the biggest pain in the butt to clean!!!) in quarantine that have half the toys and hammocks. Once I have introduced the new girls I plan on doing a whole cage tour. 

Here are some photos....


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I love all of these cages! They're definitely helping me out on what to do with mine.

My room is green and pink with brown trim and I have several zebra print things, so all of those colors are ok. 
I have a little bit of pink in the boys cage so far but the girls cage is mainly pink with a little green so I think the boys' cage will be the opposite :3 thanks a bunch everyone! Q


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Working on the floor mats tonight.... Not incredibly impressed with the first one because the sewing machine kept acting up but I'll add a pic:










I made the corners rounded instead of squared so that they lay in the tray better. One down, two to go..... Aye. Haha.

I think I'll make some coordinating hammocks with the scrap fabric too. Not the colors I wanted really but they'll do fine until I can find some fabric I really like. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Spent all day working on things for the boys' cage. It's still a little bare but I made them a little scarf thing (the girls have one and love it so I made one for the boys), a hammock, a cube, and floor mats. 
Here's a pic  











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Delphine du Ponant (Jan 23, 2013)

How they use the "scarf thing" ? I see that in many cages in USA but I never see that here !
I will maybe try to sew this for my ratties if your rats love this !


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

They like to climb across it and my baby (10 weeks) likes to hang on it kind of and wrestle around in all of the hanging pieces  
They really like them! The girls' is a lot bigger, but the boys love this one! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

